# 2022  Season Wishes



## dragnlaw (Dec 24, 2022)

To Everyone here,  I would just like to wish EVERYONE, whether or not this is a season you celebrate anything special, to have the BESTEST, MOST WONDERFULIST, and HAPPY Time!  
With good friends, family, food.  May you be warm (despite frozen pipes) in the Northern Hemisphere and may you be cool in the Southern Hemisphere.   

*BEST WISHES TO ALL! *​


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 24, 2022)

Happy Hollidays to all, and if any of you are travelling, stay safe!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 24, 2022)

Mele Kalikimaka e Hauoli Makahiki Hou


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 24, 2022)

Wishing you and yours a wonderful and magical holiday.  Keep you and yours safe and sound.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 24, 2022)

God Jul til alle.

Here's hoping that everyone has an enjoyable holiday season, in spite of hurdles that some have to overcome.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 26, 2022)

Greetings of the season to my DC friends. May you have blessings in abundance and warm memories to cherish all year long.


----------

